# Putting a scope on an Remington 870



## Hunt-N-Camp (Nov 26, 2006)

What is the best method for mounting a scope to my son's Remington 870?
It is a 20 gauge with a rifled slug barrel. It is not drilled and tapped.

I see that they make a mounting bracket that attaches to the side of the reciever. Anybody try using it?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Get the B-Square mount. 
Works great.
Got it on my 870.


----------



## bowhawker (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree...B-square!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have the B-square mount. Which should be the one your talking about. Forget the scope, I use a red dot halo sight. It cost about 100 dollars at cabelas. It has the dot, cross hairs, circle cross, red and green light. I like that sight a lot for my shotgun. I use an 870 full rifle bore. 

Now the reason why I say no to a scope. Is the sight I use allows for easier to find your target. Being it is open like an iron sight. So you do not have tunnel vision, like you do with a scope. The red and green light allows for you to pick which color works best for your shooting situation. Personally I like the green when hunting deer. Why is this because the green shows up better against the brown of the deer. 

One more thing if you go with this scope mount. Do not tighten the screws down to tight. If you do, it will actually pinch the action. What I did was tighten down the screws to the point it interferred with the action then I backed off until the action worked smoothly. 

There is my answer for you.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

B-Square Mount


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I drill and tap all of mine after one of those side mount things pinched my reciever and almost ruined my gun.............never again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

The best method is to either buy a barrel with a cantilver mount already on it or drill and tap the receiver. Saddle mounts and side mounts can and do shift, they can cause rust on the receiver if not taken care of and can pinch the action as was mentioned. I know that they work most of the time but it's not worth the risk to me on one of my or a customers guns.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Check out the Weaver Converta-mount system, it is a plate that attaches to the left side of the reciever and therefore eliminates action pinching. I have this mount on my mossberg 500 smoothbore turkey/short range deer gun and it works great. Been on the gun 5-6 years with no change in poi. Make sure you loctite all scews,and another thing I would recommend is that u true up your scope rings using a scope ring lapping kit. Midwayusa has these and the lapping of the rings eliminates any binding or torque on the body of the scope and gives the rings a firmer grip.​


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

I had bass pro put what I think was the B-square mount on my mossburg 500 and after the 2nd shot, the mount blew off the gun, throwing my scope on the cement (leaupold). After that, drilled and tapped.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

You'll have the best accuracy if you mount the scope to the barrel. Shotgun barrels aren't "fixed" to the receiver like a rifle's and tend to move enough to screw things up. Not saying you can't do it and can't be accurate but be prepared if you have accuracy issues. I had a Mossberg 500 with the receiver drilled and tapped for a mount and just couldn't hold a group with it. I tried different scopes and had other people shoot it who could shoot with much accuracy either.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

The 870 kept a 2inch group at 100 yards with a 4X weaver scope and Brenneke KO slugs [As the 6pt on my wall will attest]. Some 870s shoot great with them. Same as 1100s. Just have to try them and see.


----------



## Hunt-N-Camp (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the responses everyone. Good information and I appreciate the advice.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

B-square and a Muller Quick Shot holographic red dot on my 870 turkey gun-------works Great!!

J-


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

Duct Tape!!!

Actually I have the b-square on my little 20 870, shoots real nice, then a simmons scope think it is a straight 4X, nothing fancy but have sure killed allot of deer with it !


----------



## BigCTD (Jun 20, 2008)

I use the saddle mount on mine and for the last 3 years i have used a red dot (no problems with mount) but i switched to a scope last year. shot it a lot with that scope on there just messing out our property and never had the mount move - shift - turn - or break. Just my .02


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Drill and tap is the way to go ,or cantilever barrel. My Ithica is strictly a slug gun so I drilled and tapped.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont know if you use it for a all purpose gun, but if you do I would say a cantilever ease of barrel changes...


----------



## Ought Six (Sep 11, 2003)

I have a B-square on an 1100 12 ga. and I've fought with this thing for 3 years and still don't have any confidence in it. This year the B-square is going to the scrap barrel and I don't know what i'm going to do yet


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I have had the B-Square on my 870 12Ga. for almost 20 years and have had no problems at all.I have a 4x32 scope on it and it will shoot 2.5-3" groups with Breneke slugs and just a rifled choke tube at 100 yards no problem.As for the guy that dumped his scope on the cement,it sounds like the jerk at B.P.S. did'nt know what he was doing.B.P.S. would of been giving me a new scope I know that.I mounted my scope on mine and it never fell off or became loose.


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I have several and they work great. All the best...
Gil


----------

